
Pompeo says U.S. considers welcoming Hong Kong people, entrepreneurs - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-usa-pompeo/pompeo-says-u-s-considers-welcoming-hong-kong-people-entrepreneurs-idUSKBN23837A
======
vulcan01
I wonder if this was influenced by the UK opening citizenship to HK residents
[0][1].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23385905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23385905)
[1]: [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/hong-kong-
res...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/hong-kong-residents-uk-
china-visa-security-law-a9537996.html)

------
plurinshael
Yes, this was probably an excellent time to put forth this proposition.

------
tibbydudeza
Ironic considering the race riots in the US.

~~~
blaser-waffle
HK-ers aren't black. And, as of yet, have never been abused by US police.

